# 2.5 year old & Spitting! Help!



## jenn5388 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I thought someone here might be helpful. I've asked the question several different places, but Nothing is working..

I have a daughter who's just about 2.5 years old. For the last several months she's decided that Spitting out her juice,milk, ETC all over the house is a good idea.

I've tried everything i can think of that's actually possible. She's stopped getting drinks at bedtime (you should of seen her carpet before we shampooed it.. Ugh) and she only gets drinks at mealtimes or when I'm right there next to her.

That doesn't stop her from spitting, she'll do it right in front of me. I also can't ALWAYS be in the room. Today I gave her a sippy at breakfast and had to go run some laundry.. when i came back she had spit the juice all over the floor and the couch.. and of course her favorite place, the windowsill.

I put her in a time out. I've got no other ideas on what i can do to stop this from happening. I can't just stop giving her drinks, but let me tell you, I'm about ready too.

I thought maybe someone might have some kind of idea besides putting her on my lap everytime she has something to drink, because I just can't do that. not to mention it's not teaching her anything.. it's just stopping it for that moment. I want something that will TEACH her that she can't be doing it.

Oh and so I don't get the question.. No one Spits around her and I have no idea where she learned spitting was a good idea.

Thanks!!

jennifer


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Spitting is fun for kids but gross for adults. My Dd loved to spit although it was just spit and not juice so what we did was.."You can't spit here but you can spit in the toilet/on the grass /in the sink"
So the child can still enjoy the new skill but they don't ruin things or become impolite about it.
Once redirected my DD was totally fine...she always went to where she was allowed to spit.


----------

